# Phrynus barbadensis babies



## mantisfan101 (Oct 15, 2020)

Took quite some time but in the end I’d say it was definitely worth it


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Oct 15, 2020)

Jealous!


----------



## MantisMart (Oct 15, 2020)

I have no idea what that insect is, or what those slimy things are, but i'm sure its great!!

(I'm just here for the mantids. )


----------



## cwebster (Jul 1, 2021)

We have a phrynus. The babies are darling!!


----------



## Orin (Jul 2, 2021)

mantisfan101 said:


> Took quite some time but in the end I’d say it was definitely worth it
> View attachment 13766


Where are the parents from?


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jul 2, 2021)

Parents from barbados


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 4, 2021)

Nice!


----------

